# mantis pic posting time!



## metallica (Aug 21, 2003)

:}


----------



## metallica (Aug 21, 2003)

another


----------



## metallica (Aug 21, 2003)

nice


----------



## metallica (Aug 21, 2003)

i have plenty more


----------



## metallica (Aug 21, 2003)

beauty....... own breeding


----------



## metallica (Aug 21, 2003)

any one still reading this?


----------



## metallica (Aug 21, 2003)

...


----------



## metallica (Aug 21, 2003)

yeah baby


----------



## metallica (Aug 21, 2003)

.


----------



## metallica (Aug 21, 2003)

:}


----------



## metallica (Aug 21, 2003)

last one??


----------



## metallica (Aug 21, 2003)

not


----------



## BigBadConrad (Aug 21, 2003)

Wow, beautiful mantis pics, some of the best I've seen. Are they all your own? Feeding pics would be cool...


----------



## looseyfur (Aug 21, 2003)

*this is a 10*

the pics the bugs and the whole thread is a perfect 10. I love mantids but have always shyed away considering them the "saltwater tank" of insects... so touchy? not long lived either right.
I would love some perhaps I will pic some up this weekend I would reallllllly like to see their enclosures as well as feeding pics if you gots any 

once again great thread!

I only wish I had pics of my own to share.


your pal-
looseyfur


----------



## nemesis6sic6 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Wh0a*

Thoes are some awesome pics.

Great fun.

thanks for the pics

have a good day


geo


----------



## kellygirl (Aug 21, 2003)

WOW!!!!!!!!!  Beautiful pictures, beautiful collection!  MOREMOREMORE please!  

-Kelly


----------



## Valael (Aug 21, 2003)

mmm...  Mantis porn!


Heh.



Incredible pictures.  I always wanted a bunch of mantids, I'm just too broke to afford them.


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

thanks, and yes, all my mantids, and all own pics!

i'll launch my webpage soon..........
maybe i'll post some more today


----------



## Telson (Aug 22, 2003)

WAY kewl!!  Those baby mantids look like ants, lol!! Incredible pics though and an awsome collection you got!


----------



## Steven (Aug 22, 2003)

Very nice mantids collection,...
again:

mooi, mooi, mooi Eddy


greetz


----------



## MacCleod (Aug 22, 2003)

Awesome collection you got there Eddy!!

Nice pics too :}


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kellygirl _
> *MOREMOREMORE please!
> 
> -Kelly *


oh no, don't give me those puppy eyes......


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

feeding time


----------



## Steven (Aug 22, 2003)

"laat ze maar komen E."

keep them coming


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

what do we need? more mantids


----------



## Steven (Aug 22, 2003)

> what do we need? more mantids


of course,... no chance you've got a gongylodes or an idolomorpha at your house we don't know about ?


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

best of the best


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gongyles _
> *of course,... no chance you've got a gongylodes or an idolomorpha at your house we don't know about ?   *


have loads you don't know about


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

have to look good for the pic


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

munch


----------



## Steven (Aug 22, 2003)

> have to look good for the pic


now that's what i call a mantis


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

turn the world up side down


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

this is what i call a mantis


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

it's an older code, but i was about to clear them


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

if you got m, show m


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

what are you looking at?


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

still hungry for more?


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

where does he get them from?


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

love at first sight


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

go ahead punk, make my day!!


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

close up


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

south afrika


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

an other one


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

is your harddisk full yet?


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

adult male, he didn't make it


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

macro time!


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

FLASH


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

hatched


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

mom


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

crickets are good


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

hey a new one


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

acromantis


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

chest burster!


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

ah look


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

how cute


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

wings!


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

my personal fav


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

;P


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

alien


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

taking over the world


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

in the beginning


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

last one for today, time to let the computer cool down a bit


----------



## kellygirl (Aug 22, 2003)

I could look at these all day..............  Thanks!

-Kelly


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

glad you like them, my fingers are blue from posting!


----------



## MacCleod (Aug 22, 2003)

Awesome pics Eddy :} 

You got some nice lookin' critters overthere


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

i know:} 

waiting on some young to be born at the moment!


----------



## Steven (Aug 22, 2003)

you lucky b*st*rd  

if you were trying to make us all jalous,.. wel congrats,... you sure did make me feel jalous  

what species is that with the blue wings and pink bodyparts,... def. my favourite pict,.. i'm not into the flowermantisstuff,.. but they also look great,... no chance you've also got deroplatys males at home?


again,... great collection,... do you keep all these species present or are there some old pictures in this collection?


greetz


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gongyles _
> *
> what species is that with the blue wings and pink bodyparts,... def. my favourite pict
> 
> ...


1) plz give me a filename

2) nope had some, died juv..

3) most is from last year, i bred 10 species. at the moment i only have some pseudocreobotra....... sorry


----------



## Steven (Aug 22, 2003)

i was refering to this beauty  
awsome,... def my fav. of all your great species


----------



## metallica (Aug 22, 2003)

Tarachomantis


----------



## Steven (Aug 22, 2003)

thanx


----------



## ines68 (Aug 23, 2003)

WAO your colection is incredible


----------



## metallica (Aug 23, 2003)

thanks! i was affrait you would ask me to post een more pics


----------



## ines68 (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by metallica _
> *thanks! i was affrait you would ask me to post een more pics *


=D


----------



## Longbord1 (Aug 24, 2003)

sexy kind of


----------



## Immortal_sin (Aug 24, 2003)

WOW!!!!


----------



## metallica (Aug 24, 2003)

and be on the lookout for more!! i just got 3 orchid mantids today!


----------



## Inuleki (Aug 24, 2003)

the orchids are def. my fave mantis, with the ghosts coming in a close second


----------



## blackacidevil (Aug 25, 2003)

*COOOL!*

Mantids are definitely my next favorite inverts after spiders.  Those are the greatest pics I've ever seen in one place.  Good luck on the website!


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Aug 26, 2003)

*Oh my God...........*

Metallica- I have to give you this, you have the most beautiful insect/Tarantula collection I have ever seen! I never imagined there were mantids that looked exactly like orchids, my favorite flowers. I envy you, but I dont envy the cricket farm you must maintain!! But really, keep the pics coming across all the boards.


----------



## metallica (Aug 27, 2003)

oh my, this is all to much credit!


----------



## looseyfur (Aug 27, 2003)

not at all like I said before this is the best thread I have ever seen on this subject.

Ashame your so far away I would come to you in a second for my mantid needs.

btw are you ever going to get around to posting photos of their enclosures?

your pal-

Loosey


----------



## metallica (Aug 27, 2003)

sure, as soon as i have my camera back.... i lend it to my parents, htere on vacation in Australia. they'll be back late next week.
so please a little patience.......... they'll get there!


----------



## danread (Sep 12, 2003)

Ok, heres my efforts, not quite up to the standard of metallica, i only have two, a male and a female that i plan to breed in a week or so.

Cheers,

Dan.


----------



## danread (Sep 12, 2003)

one more


----------



## metallica (Sep 13, 2003)

Nice! good luck breeding them! i always put the male and the female togather in early evening. daytime is hunting time for the females. i lost multiple males on breeding attemps during daytime! i feed the female a large cricket/ waxworm and then put the male with her.

Eddy


----------



## conipto (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm impressed.  Was the one on the orchids the orchid mantis?  Do you keep them in tanks with Orchids?  That's a project I always wanted to try.. but I can't find them anywhere around here..  Do they live in the same environmental requirements?

Bill


----------



## metallica (Sep 16, 2003)

Was the one on the orchids the orchid mantis?

yes it is, Hymenopus

Do you keep them in tanks with Orchids? 

I did, some were kept on white orchids, some on purple orchids. it's nice to see the difrent collors!

Do they live in the same environmental requirements?

they like it moist and warm. so it's real important to ventilate!

Eddy


----------



## Dafne (Sep 26, 2003)

OMG!!!  
I visit this section very rare but now I know what I missed!!!   

Eddy, there are no words to say how great is your collection... !!!  
I AM JUST IMPRESSED! 
It is even very hard to choose the best looking one... But I think that this first white beauty is the most stunning 

Thanks for sharing all these awesome pics! 

And... Eddy, I want MORE!!! You know... :} 

;P


----------



## luther (Sep 26, 2003)

Inspirational stuff indeed!

I think I'll have to buy a new mantis.  My kids loved the one I used to have, since it was so easy to handle.  They called it Minty.  When it died I replaced it with a couple of giant leaf insects which they also enjoyed handling.  I prefered the carnivore :}

I would really appreciate some expert care tips and a shot of one of your tanks, just to see how it should be done.


----------



## deifiler (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by metallica _
> *go ahead punk, make my day!! http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?s=&postid=122346
> 
> *


That one looks more like an orchestral conductor  

Sweet pics man... Inspirational....


----------



## metallica (Oct 2, 2003)

oh she was a BITCH!! she eat 4 males, never could breed this species!


----------



## MacCleod (Oct 2, 2003)

Is that _Parasphendale affinis_  

I got one too, probably female, but she's just a baby (L2 or L3)


----------



## metallica (Oct 2, 2003)

ja, overal staat dat kweken een eitje is, maar hier bij mij thuis dus niet...:?


----------



## LaVarious (Oct 2, 2003)

Zeer aardige foto's!


----------



## Steven (Oct 3, 2003)

Hey,...
some other DUTCH speaking persons here on the board,....

gezellig =D


----------



## metallica (Oct 7, 2003)

got a new mantis.......


----------



## metallica (Oct 7, 2003)

got some more pics of her!


----------



## metallica (Oct 7, 2003)

to bad i only have one of these...


----------



## metallica (Oct 7, 2003)

but she is mated..... so they say


----------



## MacCleod (Oct 7, 2003)

Nice one, E. 

What species is it ?


----------



## Steven (Oct 7, 2003)

is that what they call a "boxermantis?"


again,... very nice Eddy


----------



## metallica (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gongyles _
> *is that what they call a "boxermantis?"
> *


no idea! common names and i don't go well together.....

it's a Pseudogalepsus sp. from Tanzania


----------



## Steven (Oct 8, 2003)

how big do they get Eddy ?
seems a rather small specie to me, not? :? 
but with a very intresting look


----------



## heteroscodra (Oct 8, 2003)

Nice pics Eddy...!

Never saw these things before!  
Especially the Tarachomantis sp. and Acromantis sp. 

Here's one of mine...

Sjef


----------



## Steven (Oct 8, 2003)

a south african specie ?

just a wild guess


----------



## heteroscodra (Oct 9, 2003)

Nope...this is Acromantis from Malaysia. I got these in Stuttgart a year ago when I wás there and Eddy wasn't...

I bred them too 

See?


----------



## Steven (Oct 9, 2003)

keep those "porn" picts for yourself,.. will you


----------



## metallica (Oct 9, 2003)

WOW nice looking pics Sjef! the male looks just like mine=D


----------



## heteroscodra (Oct 9, 2003)

Damn you...it ÍS your male!!!!

LoL!


----------



## Kugellager (Oct 13, 2003)

Amazing thread Eddy...incredible pics...Is the mantid hobby more evolved in Europe?  I have never seen more than just the basic green/tan looking ones here (US).  

Keep up the excellent photography and breeding projects.

John
];')


----------



## metallica (Oct 14, 2003)

well, i guess it is..... with Germany as our main supplier of insects we have nothing to complain over here!!


----------



## Steven (Oct 14, 2003)

> with Germany as our main supplier of insects we have nothing to complain over here!!


aren't there any germans on this board here?,...
never noticed one :?


----------



## Andi (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi!
I'm from Germany and the Acromantis mentioned above was bread by me. I've been breeding mantids for five years now. I only posted once in a thread about Pseudogalepsus.
Andi


----------



## metallica (Oct 19, 2003)

very nice meeting you! and thank you for breeding these!


----------



## karen_in_aspen (Mar 28, 2004)

This whole "thing" you guys all have going here is MIND BLOWING!!!  I had NO IDEA there was this whole "underground" (quite literallY) world of people who COLLECTED insects (!) LET ALONE considered them as "pets"... I know, I tend to get a bit excited -

Anyways--what an amazing collection of ultra superior photos! You ought to be published!  I'm totally impressed! 
   yeah well, so much for being a "Quick" reply. And hey, ever grateful for your answering my post this am...good info I got back.  You guys ROCK!!

**REMEMBER -- Keep your tips up!


----------



## MrDeranged (Mar 30, 2004)

karen_in_aspen said:
			
		

> Anyways--what an amazing collection of ultra superior photos! You ought to be published!



Some of them have been click here 

Scott


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jul 13, 2004)

Your photos are BEYOND amazing! I'm even more in love with mantids, now  I only have Chinese mantids, but hopefully I'll get some of those prettier ones, soon, too!

-Bryan


----------



## T-kid's mom (Dec 10, 2004)

*They are beautiful*

These are so beautiful.  When Elizabeth fell in love with spiders I started noticing other creatures I'd always ignored and learned that they don't need fur or feathers to be beautiful.  In the process I fell madly in love with mantids but I have only one mature male H. grandis (at least that is what I think it is)

Susan


----------



## mimic58 (Jan 1, 2005)

That is a Really nice collection


----------



## NihonRobot (Jan 2, 2005)

I must agree - I've been admiring your collection for the past month. I can't wait until summer...we're supposed to get lots of mantids around here when it warms up.


----------



## roach dude (Jan 7, 2005)

wow great pictures i wish that i lived in a warmer place so that i could get some matises to catch. by the way what should i feed my mantises can i feed them criks or do they prefer mealworms ??


----------



## roach dude (Jan 7, 2005)

because i have ordered some and should be picking them up tommorrow


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 7, 2005)

My Sphodromantis gastrica. Common but beautiful


----------



## Spiderling LT (Jan 8, 2005)

Great mantis, 
I'd like to see the tanks where you keeping them.
And what about heating, do you heating all room?
When an Ootheca hatch, how long can live hatchings together?
I love these insect.  

Thanks


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 8, 2005)

This is my terrarium.

I use heating cable - 25 Watts. I installed it just behind back wall.
As I know, young mantis hatch after 3-4 weeks. Larvae are separated after hatching.


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jan 9, 2005)

Amazing creatures, can't beleive I never looked through this thread before today. I've always loved the orchid mantis, amazes me. have mantids on my house and bushes but illegal to catch around here. Plus I've read they are very hard to keep alive without the precise conditions. So for now I just admire, but one day maybe...


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666 (Jan 9, 2005)

NYbirdEater said:
			
		

> Amazing creatures, can't beleive I never looked through this thread before today. I've always loved the orchid mantis, amazes me. have mantids on my house and bushes but illegal to catch around here. Plus I've read they are very hard to keep alive without the precise conditions. So for now I just admire, but one day maybe...


whats precise conditions? They are easier to care for than most inverts. Just mist slightly and they drink off the screen, dont need alot of humidity, just for molts. All you need is a stick for them to climb on. They are easier for my to care for than anything else.


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jan 9, 2005)

Funny.... you told me you had like 250 and now only have 2, so wiggle your fingers at someone else.


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666 (Jan 9, 2005)

NYbirdEater said:
			
		

> Funny.... you told me you had like 250 and now only have 2, so wiggle your fingers at someone else.


haha, i was talking about caring for them as they grow up. They are too easy! I had a wild caught male that barely needed any maintnance. When their little thier horrible, they eat each other and fight. They you separate them and they have to eat every goddam day. Other than that its not bad.


----------



## jezzy607 (Jan 9, 2005)

NYbirdEater said:
			
		

> Amazing creatures, can't beleive I never looked through this thread before today. I've always loved the orchid mantis, amazes me. have mantids on my house and bushes but illegal to catch around here. Plus I've read they are very hard to keep alive without the precise conditions. So for now I just admire, but one day maybe...


I think if they are illegal to catch(I'm not talking about exporting or importing) anywhere on this planet, it is in germany (Mantis religiosa) because they are protected by law just like Vespa crabro (a hornet).  Please someone correct me if I'm wrong (if you live in Germany).  They may be protected by law in the UK also but I don't think so.

Mantids=very easy to keep, otherwise I wouldn't have hundreds of them (13 species).  Most tarantulas are even easier though.


----------



## mimic58 (Jan 9, 2005)

*Prefered mantis chatup line*

Hold still while I Eat your brain


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 10, 2005)

jezzy607 said:
			
		

> I think if they are illegal to catch(I'm not talking about exporting or importing) anywhere on this planet, it is in germany (Mantis religiosa) because they are protected by law just like Vespa crabro (a hornet).  Please someone correct me if I'm wrong (if you live in Germany).  They may be protected by law in the UK also but I don't think so.
> 
> Mantids=very easy to keep, otherwise I wouldn't have hundreds of them (13 species).  Most tarantulas are even easier though.


_Mantis religiosa_ and it's subspecies are all under protection in West (but I don't know wihich countries) and in Central Europe (maybe not in the South of our continent because this one is very common there). In Poland, _Mantis religiosa polonica_ is in Polish Red Data Book of Animals... that shows how rare is she.
We don't protect Vespa crabro (nobody loves them, I don't know why they are beautiful).


----------



## jezzy607 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dark Raptor said:
			
		

> _Mantis religiosa_ and it's subspecies are all under protection in West (but I don't know wihich countries) and in Central Europe (maybe not in the South of our continent because this one is very common there). In Poland, _Mantis religiosa polonica_ is in Polish Red Data Book of Animals... that shows how rare is she.
> We don't protect Vespa crabro (nobody loves them, I don't know why they are beautiful).



Thanks for that info!  It is a common misconception that they are protected here in the States too, but in fact they are not (Which is good considering both T. sinensis and M. religiosa were introduced).


----------



## looseyfur (Jan 15, 2005)

mantid keepers and intrested parties in mantids more then likely know there is a dedicated mantid fourm hosted by deshawn (mantidkingdom) which is a great place to visit if you want to concentrate on mantids or ask some pretty knowledgeable keepers questions...(not that there arent knowledgeable mantid keepers right here... man I am digging a hole) I am not sure if posting a link to another bug site is kosher    if not then some op will squash this thread but:
www.mantidforum.com 


your pal-
loosey


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jan 15, 2005)

jezzy607 said:
			
		

> I think if they are illegal to catch(I'm not talking about exporting or importing) anywhere on this planet, it is in germany (Mantis religiosa) because they are protected by law just like Vespa crabro (a hornet).  Please someone correct me if I'm wrong (if you live in Germany).  They may be protected by law in the UK also but I don't think so.
> 
> Mantids=very easy to keep, otherwise I wouldn't have hundreds of them (13 species).  Most tarantulas are even easier though.


It's illegal in NY. They are protected.


----------



## Wade (Jan 15, 2005)

Are they protected specifically, or are they protected just because everythings protected? I ask because it's an old urban myth that it's illegeal to catch or kill mantids in the US.

It would be very unususal for a state to protect non-native species!

Wade


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jan 15, 2005)

Wade said:
			
		

> Are they protected specifically, or are they protected just because everythings protected? I ask because it's an old urban myth that it's illegeal to catch or kill mantids in the US.
> 
> It would be very unususal for a state to protect non-native species!
> 
> Wade


Not in USA, but definitely in NY Where I live. They are endagered in my county I believe. I'll try to find online info if I can.


----------



## jezzy607 (Jan 15, 2005)

I spent the first 21 years of my life in NY and I am almost willing to bet my life savings that they are not protected anywhere in the US and especially not NY.  They are not native, therefore they are not protected!  The only insects protected by law (but almost impossible to protect) are some of the burying beetles and a little blue butterfly, both native.  If you find a legit site like USDA-APHIS, USFW, or the NY DEC that says that the European mantid (Mantis religiosa) is protected in the US or NY I'll shut up...........maybe.  Have fun searching.  I'm not saying your wrong, I'm just pretty sure that I'm right.


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jan 15, 2005)

I looked around, it seems they are not illegal to kill but recommended not to since they consume a large number of insects deemed as pets. Not sure why you are shouting, guess your genitals get all hot when talking about insects.  To each his own I guess.

Actually I was going to feed one to my birdeater, but they look so amazing I figured might as well let him go. Breaking the law is actually a hobby of mine if you read some of my watering hole posts. Thanks for the tip though, I may grab the next one I see and keep it, amazing creatures, I love that eerie stare they give you watching your every move..... creepy. Seem intelligent.... for an insect.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 15, 2005)

Check this:
http://www.uvm.edu/extension/publications/el/el43.htm

(last part of the text)

I can't find more in google.


----------



## jezzy607 (Jan 15, 2005)

NYbirdEater said:
			
		

> I looked around, it seems they are not illegal to kill but recommended not to since they consume a large number of insects deemed as pets. Not sure why you are shouting, guess your genitals get all hot when talking about insects.  To each his own I guess.


Yes, they get very hot, but they are cooling down quite nicely now, so no more shouting from me.


----------



## orcrist (Jan 15, 2005)

NYbirdEater said:
			
		

> It's illegal in NY. They are protected.


Actually, I live in NY too, and I have talked to experienced entomologists who told me that it is merely an urban myth. By the way, they are more plentiful here than they are in some places in their native europe. I know several fields near my house where, during the summer, I could catch 20 in 15 minutes. Just walking through until they fly. (I've only actually taken 4)

By the way, does anyone know of any large, brown mantids in NY? I'll post a pic of it soon.


----------



## jezzy607 (Jan 16, 2005)

The chinese mantid Tenedora sinensis can get 4" long and has both a brown morph and a green morph.  The brown individuals have green at the edges of their wings.  M. religiosa also has both brown and green individuals, except they are completely brown and only get about 2.5-3.0" long.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Jan 26, 2005)

Very nice collection man ! one more beautiful than the other.


----------



## Twitche (Jan 29, 2005)

Sweet, I might even put one on as my background.


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jan 29, 2005)

orcrist said:
			
		

> Actually, I live in NY too, and I have talked to experienced entomologists who told me that it is merely an urban myth. By the way, they are more plentiful here than they are in some places in their native europe. I know several fields near my house where, during the summer, I could catch 20 in 15 minutes. Just walking through until they fly. (I've only actually taken 4)
> 
> By the way, does anyone know of any large, brown mantids in NY? I'll post a pic of it soon.


I don't think I've seen any, although last year I saw one that looked like it had brown and green if that's what you mean. Actually I only began seeing them around my house last year. In fact, all over my house, large green ones climbing on the front door and the shingles on the sides of the house. I know other people who see them frequently but first time I've seen them near where I live.


----------

